# Garage Sale Find



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Went over to an Garage Sale as they were closing down after 3 days. While browsing among the Halloween decorations was told they were finished and I could take any of the decorations for FREE! The only catch was I had to take the skeleton which is what I came to get anyway. There also was a Talking Boris! I couldn't leave without buying something so looked around and found a box with a bunch of wall warts. They wanted $5 for the whole box. Another score!
Time to go buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice score !


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh man I'm so jealous! That is better than my score last year. That is great!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice haul. It's amazing what ppl find no use in any more. 'Course it's amazing what ppl expect you to pay full price for too!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Dang! That is one heck of a score! That mummy alone was $100 new.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

No kidding...the skelly was probably $50-60 new.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Congrats on the awesome score!
Good for you!
.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Woot, halstaff, great finds (and you totally can't beat the price, either)!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Congrats.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

awesome garage sale find and the price is right lol


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Great score, Steve! Those Boris skulls are hard to find. And one can never have too many wall warts!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Damn, nice haul, and free at that. The skelly and Talking Boris are great finds.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow. Congrats! I would definitely go get a lotto ticket.


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

Very nice find!! Hell, with that kind of luck, pick my six numbers for the lottery, lol


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

What kind of people live in your neighborhood that wouldn't have pick up that stuff on the first day? You're so lucky!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

excellent garage sales finds at an excellent price, you are very lucky indeed


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I am green with envy!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Very nice! Great find!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Here's today's find. Was really only interested in the sign and the skull with the dancing black roses but when I asked how much she wanted for it all, I couldn't say no. $25 for the lot!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

HOLY CRAP!!!! Damn, things like that NEVER happen to me. You must live in a repressed neighborhood LOL

Congratulations on TWO rediculously good scores....


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Where are people finding these magical garage sales with all this cool stuff (obviously San Diego, right?) I've never seen Halloween stuff at a yard sale in my area. I'm very jealous


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Sweet ! Was that the garage sale in Rancho Penasquitos ? I tried to make it out there, but was busy today. Great score Steve !


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes, that was the one. My wife really likes the candelabras. Just have to get some battery operated candles as we don't want to use real candles any more. Not sure if the fog machines work although she said they did. Last couple I bought used need new pumps.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Dang, $25 for all that, another great score! Congrats!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Two great scores lucky lucky lucky!All I find at yard sales is clothes...not even clothes I can zombie up.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah, I'm foaming at the mouth over those fantastic scores! I can't find anything like those around here. I'd kill for a boris or any skull for that matter. No way do I want to pay Anatomical Chart, etc. prices. Can't even find a decent purchase on e-bay because shipping is over-the-top! I will keep looking, keep looking, keep looking....


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

niblique71 said:


> HOLY CRAP!!!! Damn, things like that NEVER happen to me. You must live in a repressed neighborhood LOL
> 
> Congratulations on TWO rediculously good scores....


My thoughts exactly. I'm salivating over those goods!


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

In two weeks my town is having a town wide garage sale. Hopefully I find some good stuff Joisey stay away..lol Ill post my findings.


----------

